# hopefully a newby soon



## daz7965 (Feb 13, 2018)

hi all I'm darran from Gloucester[ uk ] I currently drive a 2006 merc slk 350 ive had it a few years but feel like a change I fancy a2006/2008/ audi tt 3.2 just want to get your ideas on what to look out for thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

daz7965 said:


> hi all I'm darran from Gloucester[ uk ] I currently drive a 2006 merc slk 350 ive had it a few years but feel like a change I fancy a2006/2008/ audi tt 3.2 just want to get your ideas on what to look out for thanks in advance for your advice


Welcome...

I done the same mate, went from a SLK350 to a 3.2 TT. I only wish I'd never bothered with the SLK and went straight to the TT. It's such a better car, in every area


----------



## daz7965 (Feb 13, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> daz7965 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all I'm darran from Gloucester[ uk ] I currently drive a 2006 merc slk 350 ive had it a few years but feel like a change I fancy a2006/2008/ audi tt 3.2 just want to get your ideas on what to look out for thanks in advance for your advice
> ...


 i mate did you have the auto or manual version of the slk i have the auto i dont like autos I see your a bike man me to I have a 2005blade repsol


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

daz7965 said:


> i mate did you have the auto or manual version of the slk i have the auto i dont like autos I see your a bike man me to I have a 2005blade repsol


I had the auto too. The auto box on the SLK was terrible, so slow and lazy. The DSG box on the Audi is so much better.

Yeah, that's an 08 blade I'm on in my pic (at Donington), I raced it back in 2012/13.


----------



## daz7965 (Feb 13, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> daz7965 said:
> 
> 
> > i mate did you have the auto or manual version of the slk i have the auto i dont like autos I see your a bike man me to I have a 2005blade repsol
> ...


ive put a peicha power commander on mine its helped a bit but still crap ive also got a peicha quad exhaust. and rear deffuser.smart top and changed the headlights to the devil headlights with the daytime running lights in them


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Audi's 3.2 feels so much faster that the 3.5 in the Merc. I couldn't quite believe the difference. I expected the Audi having 300cc less would feel a little less powerful, but not at all, it's so much more responsive, quicker to rev, just a quicker car all round.
Once you've driven one you'll see what I mean mate.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## daz7965 (Feb 13, 2018)

still here guys and girls still looking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Took me over a year to find the right qS and ther were only 2/3 years old at the time


----------

